# Billy is playing me up, ARGH lol



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Well Billy the Conure has been with us for about 5 days now and he is is proving to be a right little handful  but already he has become a much loved mini member of the family 

He has been sat ontop of my mirror in the living room .. chewing the wood frame to pieces ...  I dived to my feet and clapped my hands, shouted no and basically made a racket to startle him into leaving the wood alone.

It worked, he heard the noise and iinstantly stopped and looked up at me.
Then once I sat back down ... he started to bite at the wood again.. I jumped up, clapped my hands... shouted OI. He stopped.

This went on for what seemed like an eternity !!!

Then I noticed he was watching me... and as soon as I sat down, he started to chew faster.. and responded quicked to my noise and stopped quicker.

I was jumping up and down soo fast, I was driving myself crazy lol 

Then instead of biting the wood, he started to just put his beak near it/on it and pretend like he was biting it, just to see my reaction... you could see he was learning that his actions were making me go bonkers lol and OMG !!! 

The little bugger really started to play me up lol he whipped his head down to the wood as fast as he could and then back up again and started to screech , as if he was acting like me .. you touch the wood... then go MENTAL !!!

I started to feel victimised lol

He then calmed down and instead, as soon as he went to bite the wood, I only had to clap my hands and he stopped quite quickly 

But the whole process was a nightmare, he was really starting to wind me up.... but I could see how fast he was learning and picking up what I was trying to do  so I let him off and gave him some plain mash for tea.

He hasn`t stopped chewing stuff tho, I am constantly clapping my hands and having to distract him from it, with a game of touch the tail or peek a boo.. just to get him out of the "habit" of chewing wood.

Thinking of making him a branch perch for the corner, so he can sit on that and chew it as much as he likes.

Any ideas on how the best way to make one ? Like what can I use to stand it up and keep it upright ?? Or maybe I could put a hook in the ceiling and make a swing type perch ?? I don`t know.

Any tips and hints on stopping him from chewing all my wood to pieces, would be greatly recieved tho


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

we have exactly the same problem with out african grey Georgia!
shes been chewing our door frames and its extremely frustrating shes took a chunk out the kitchen and front room door frame!
i have to keep distracting her too!
she likes to sit on our curtain pole though which ive attached a "boing" to it with a hook and she likes to climb around on that.
they look like this picture:
Google Image Result for http://www.parrot-toys.co.uk/images/cotton%20spiral%20rope%20perch%20&%20bell%203.jpg
parrots love these!

occasionally she will tend to go back to the door frame though!

also we made her a little play stand/perch which she hasnt really used yet.
& that was we used a hard plastic solid base and cause my dad was a gardener before he got made redundent he got some branches - the ones birds are allowed!
we had a really tall branch coming out of the plastic then used a few smaller branches going accross for her to stand on. but at the moment shes prefers the curtain pole.. i'll find a picture of her on that spiral toy!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

sorry its not very close up its the only one i can find at the minuite,
but she loves to climb up and down the spiral toy! and thats the curtain pole she goes on. i would really advice you to get one you could even attach it to the ceiling!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanx ffor that Coral, I will look into those and see what types of things we can get him.... failing that I might put metal ends over the top of my doors lol little bugger, he seems to enjoy my reaction more than he enjoys chewing the wood


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Its okay glad to help anytime!

Georgia was driving me up the bend the other day haha, i actually stuck some paper over the door frame for a few minutes and when she flys round the room cause she dont like the sound of the paper she wouldnt go near it - the things you do eeey 

But its Georgia's birthday shes 2 and ive got her lots of new toys, and she will be out her cage all day so hopefully the toys will be entertaining for her and not the door frames!


----------

